# Sony: new 100mm f/2.8 G Master lens: no macro, but it's APO



## ahsanford (Feb 7, 2017)

Hmmm:
http://www.thephoblographer.com/2017/02/07/sony-introduces-new-100mm-f2-8-g-master-lens-wppi-2017/

100mm
IS
G-Master big price tag

But it's f/2.8 and _not_ a macro lens. It's usually f/2.8 Macro or it's f/2. So I was wondering why f/2.8 and no macro, but apparently it's an APO lens (which I thought was generally reserved for exotic large aperture portraiture glass). Someone please educate me if an APO offering is a big deal for a relatively good-but-not-great bokeh generator like 100mm f/2.8. 

New focusing system as well -- Smooth Trans Focus (STF) -- perhaps for a less jerky / video friendly AF setup? (edited, see next two posts)

- A


----------



## NorbR (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: Sony: new 100mm f/2.8 G Master lens: no macro, but it's APO and has new focusing*

If I'm not mistaken, STF is not about a new focusing system, it's just Sony-talk for the apodization filter. The focusing motor is listed as "direct drive SSM" which is the same as their other GM lenses (and perhaps others, don't know). 

Other than that, not much to comment personally about this lens, since I'm not in the Sony system. On paper at least, if they get the same level of sharpness as their other GM lenses, combined with the APO filter, it could give an interesting combination of razor sharp in-focus areas and smooth transitions to out of focus regions ... Still, I'm not sure how many people would drop $1500 for this.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: Sony: new 100mm f/2.8 G Master lens: no macro, but it's APO and has new focusing*



NorbR said:


> If I'm not mistaken, STF is not about a new focusing system, it's just Sony-talk for the apodization filter. The focusing motor is listed as "direct drive SSM" which is the same as their other GM lenses (and perhaps others, don't know).
> 
> Other than that, not much to comment personally about this lens, since I'm not in the Sony system. On paper at least, if they get the same level of sharpness as their other GM lenses, combined with the APO filter, it could give an interesting combination of razor sharp in-focus areas and smooth transitions to out of focus regions ... Still, I'm not sure how many people would drop $1500 for this.



Ah, yes. Just looked up STF and it's neither new nor exclusive to Sony.

Thanks

- A


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 7, 2017)

Note that the APO abbreviation is usually taken to mean apochromat, a lens designed to minimize spherical and chromatic aberration. This Sony lens is the other "apo", fitted with an apodization element to improve bokeh.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm wondering what is the actual T-stop? The bigger A-mount brother 135 STF has a T-stop of 4.5.

Edit: found @ DPR - it's 5.6! https://www.dpreview.com/news/5917677326/sony-announces-100mm-f2-8-g-master-and-fe-85mm-f1-8
I was looking at the 135 STF a while ago, but the only benefit I saw was the smooth bokeh balls (no edge basically). But I got the 135 1.8 instead and it was a much better choice.
Compared to a regular 135mm f/2 lens it's one F-stop difference (ignoring the T-stops), but speaking of 100mm, the new Nikon 105/1.4 has 2 F-stops and ~4 T-stops advantage. There is another 105/2 STF lens made by a Chinese company Laowa a year or two ago that offers T3.2 and priced 2.5 times cheaper, but MF only...


----------

